# Need Transport Help! URGENT!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw a FB post by Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue that they need help quickly. They have a Maltese in CT that is being returned to rescue  . They need help getting her from Westbrook, CT to NC. Is there a way that our SM family can join in and work out a transport chain? Please say yes :wub:!

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=715818268461048&id=138752689500945&fref=nf


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish I was in the path - I would do it, but no where near it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Mags. We are outside of Richmond, VA and could help with transport from MD, DC, VA to the border of NC if that helps SCMR. I posted a question for them asking if doing a quick fundraising push to raise $ to have her flown back to NC would be easier on the fluff. When you consider the gas prices and the trauma of being shuffled from car to car from CT....it may be the better option. I'll let yall know if/when I hear anything back.


----------



## Va Maltmom (Jul 16, 2008)

I live in Virginia and can help. What can I do?


----------

